# I'm so confused- Diarrhea and Canidae



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

We have been feeding Bonnie and Bear both Canidae All Stages kibble since we got them. Bonnie handles it no problem, but Bear doesn't. He eats it fine, but we've had late night potty runs on and off for a few weeks. No worms or any problems, and the diarrhea is just at night. I stopped all extras, including yogurt, but he still has diarrhea. He is completely happy, healthy and playful, eats really good, and drinks a ton of water every day. I am thinking he has a sensitive stomach.
I would like to try mixing rice in with his food first. Should I do like a half cup each meal, and should I cut down his kibble accordingly? Also, should I do canned pumpkin at alternate feedings, or give him that to him first, maybe for a day or so, then the rice? If he doesn't like the rice should I do oatmeal. Or, should I just stop the canidae completely and go with boiled rice and beef for a few days?
We are at the end of the bag of food, and I am at a complete loss as to what to switch him to. The vet told me that Canidae is quite rich, and he sells IAMS in his office, which I will not buy. We are an hour from anywhere that I can get anything different, but I could really use some suggestions. I am hoping this is something he will outgrow....
Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I usually stop their regular food for about 48 hours and go with boiled hamburg /chicken and rice. If his bowel movements improve then I would start him back on the food, if not then I would bring him to the vet. I would try it out for a few days and see how things go. Good luck. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

If he were mine, I would give him one Immodium AD caplet am and one pm, withhold food for 24 hours, and then introduce boiled hamburger and ricke, making sure that you do not rinse the rice (it is the starch that helps bind the stools, rinsing washes it away.) 
I do not travel with the dogs without having Imodium (or whatever store brand - loperamide) with me. It is safe and effective.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Is Bear a puppy? I would ask the vet.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

That's a great idea Pointgold. I know I personally don't travel without immodium myself but we won't get into that. Hopefully that works or the rice/meat combo. I know personally when I was trying to feed Wellness to my girl she never did get over the diarrhea although I never did try the immodium. I switched to Canidae, ironically and it went away almost immediately of course she was still itching/scratching yada yada yada so now we use EVO and alls good. I guess my point is even if it's a "good" food whatever that is anymore it only takes one ingredient that I guess doesn't agree with them.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

kalkid said:


> That's a great idea Pointgold. I know I personally don't travel without immodium myself but we won't get into that. Hopefully that works or the rice/meat combo. I know personally when I was trying to feed Wellness to my girl she never did get over the diarrhea although I never did try the immodium. I switched to Canidae, ironically and it went away almost immediately of course she was still itching/scratching yada yada yada so now we use EVO and alls good. I guess my point is even if it's a "good" food whatever that is anymore it only takes one ingredient that I guess doesn't agree with them.


 
I might add that my vet has okay'd the use of Imodium - for everything from puppies to lactating bitches. He assures me that it is not only effective, but safe. That said, you may wish to verify this with your own veterinarian, in case there is any reason that it might be contraindicated - ie in conjunction with any other medications or conditions that are specific to your own dog.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

We've had Bear on beef and rice for over 24 hours now, no problems last night. I saw boiled chicken farther up in a post, so I mixed a little in with the beef and rice. Then when hubby went to pick up another bag of food, the sales clerk told him they've been seeing a lot of puppies with stomach problems from the Canidae chicken, so he picked up lamb and rice instead. Sure enough on our walk this afternoon Bear had loose stools, I wouldn't call it diarrhea though. Now, I am wondering if it is chicken that is causing the problems. I guess I need to keep a food diary for him. I will keep him on beef and rice until tomorrow afternoon then start mixing rice in with the kibble. He is still though extremely happy, playful and energetic! 
Does anyone else have problems with their dogs and chicken? 
BTW- when my BIL's yellow lab Abby was living with us, I noticed she had a really sensitive tummy, she couldn't tolerate anything but her kibble. Our Holly could eat anything, including deer legs(which she did once without me knowing until morning) and have absolutely no problems. I am thinking some dogs are sensitive, others aren't!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

keep in mind not every food is right for every dog - even the "better" quality ones. you might have to do some thinking about a different brand for Bear, or as you've started to wonder at least a different main protein source.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Some dogs can't tolerate Canidae. We feed our whole crew Canidae, and have used it for years, but I know there are a LOT of meat proteins in there (chicken, turkey, lamb and fish), and there are dogs that don't do well on it.

Perhaps you should switch to a single main protein type food. Eagle Pack Holistic has them....or Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul works well.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't like to feed food with too many meat sources in it. Thats just too much sometimes. Also use caution Eagle Pack if you do not feed the Holistic formula. The Original contains corn meal in almost every formula and also contains pork. I do not feed pork anything. I like to stick to fish and chicken. Dogs are all diffrent so you just have to find what works. I would reccomend a food like Orijen 6 fish formula for a sensitive dog.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Eagle Pack Holistic is definitely the way to go....not the Original formula.

Also, if they're puppies, don't feed a fish diet. Fish based diets aren't recommended for growing pups. Chicken is what it'd start with and if you still have problems, go to a more "unique" main protein source...like Duck, Bison, Kangeroo, etc.

Newf's are "fish eaters". That's their natural diet in their home environment. But, they catch the fish and eat it.....it isn't processed. Even they aren't supposed to be fed a commercial fish based food as puppies. However, as adults, they do well on it.

Oh.....if you decide to go with a Lamb diet, make sure it has Taurine added. All of the better foods now add it to Lamb feeds. A study found that Lamb diets (specifically) were lacking taurine and as a result, dogs were being diagnosed with cardiomyopathy. Lack of taurine was found to be the culprit.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

*Update on Bear....*

Well, he's doing better at night:crossfing
He is still on rice and boiled ground beef, and up to almost a cup of kibble mixed in a day- Canidae rice and lamb. He still has some loose stools, but not at night. I am going to keep him like this for a few days and gradually increase the kibble and see what happens. I am in touch with the vet on this, am waiting a phone call now to see if he wants me to switch to another food.
A question- if it is because Canidae is so high protein and this is what's bothering Bear, what food should I feed him that's not so high protein? I know not to go with anything that has any fillers, but I will have to travel or order online anything that we can't get around here.... honestly, I don't know much about foods and diarrhea and reading the websites of the different foods doesn't help much! 
Any help appreciated!


----------

